# Melisandre wants to sex the Night King



## AZGAL

We are awaiting Melisandre the red priestess' return to Westeros from Volantis at this time in Game of Thrones season 8. Predictions are she may be hot for the Night King since she likes that ice- fire alchemy so much. Melisandre has burned many and seduced many and what is left to strive for but the Night King himself! Perhaps she can bring the world back to Westeros with her fiery powers! any thoughts? The night is...


----------



## AZGAL

'Game of Thrones' Fans Want to Know: Where TF Is Melisandre?


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL

the king may be misunderstood...he is the most dead undead ghostly in purgatory of all...and is ms a psychic ghost hunter of some kind...


----------



## AZGAL

M+N= Rhillor light...she can melt this undead night king


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Melisandre wants to sex the Night King
 ⁜→ AZGAL, et al,

I've noticed more and more how enormously talented the artics have become in this type of presentation. 



AZGAL said:


> View attachment 257360


*(COMMENT)*

In many ways, they show a greater artistic capacity than the masters of old.

There should be some annual festival where such art is presented to the public.  AND, the artist should begin to sign their work, and an index created by name so as to identify the creators signature or sigil. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Manonthestreet

The Night King is heading to Kings landing first...….rumors I've read


----------

